# Marineland 37 gallon aquarium with LED hood



## Tjr1992 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was wondering if the 42 white LED lights would be enough to sustain soft corals?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Wattage? With or without focusing lenses? Might get away with it.


----------



## Tjr1992 (Mar 19, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Wattage? With or without focusing lenses?


It's 410 lumens and 960 lux... That's all it says


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, you could use it. I would not keep them on the bottom though.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

LED Aquarium Lights, Lighting; emitters, PAR, DIY, How they work | Aquarium Article Digest


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

That is what I started with but quickly upgraded to T5 lighting. I was amazed at the difference!


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2012)

I have no problems with that so far


----------

